# Dodge 4500 and 5500....YESSSSS!!!



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.tdr1.com/07chicagoprelease/prelease.htm :bluebounc  or http://www.dodge.com/en/08chassis_cab/index.html


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

One of each please. 

Someone needs to talk to marketing at Dodge. One of the pictures has the new flat-bed 4500 truck sitting in front of a junk yard. Smack dab in the center is a junked Dodge caravan. 

Well that and the 3 vehicles on the flat-bed in various pictures are all Chrysler products as well. I guess Dodge is saying buy a 4500 flat-bed so you can tow our other vehicles.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ThisIsMe;367697 said:


> One of each please.
> 
> Someone needs to talk to marketing at Dodge. One of the pictures has the new flat-bed 4500 truck sitting in front of a junk yard. Smack dab in the center is a junked Dodge caravan.
> 
> Well that and the 3 vehicles on the flat-bed in various pictures are all Chrysler products as well. I guess Dodge is saying buy a 4500 flat-bed so you can tow our other vehicles.


if you look closely i coulnted atleast 7 chrystler vehicles in there, lol


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;367699 said:


> if you look closely i coulnted atleast 7 chrystler vehicles in there, lol


Christ, with my eyes I was happy to find just the Caravan. If I can find it, anyone can.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

upon firther inspection i see 9 chrysler vehicles in the yard, lol damn


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice trucks ! really bad photo shoped pictures


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I will take one of each in black please....and I believe someone here should foot the bill!  It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

That was done on purpose so it wouldn't look like they were bashing other mfgs.
Don


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Holy Crap!!! What were the chances!!! I was just at the Dodge dealer today looking at a 3500 Dump they had out front, talking to the salesman, and he just told me that for what we do we might want to wait until november when the new 4500/5500 series comes out, Thought for a second that I knew something everyone else didn't yet, till I read this post! lmao. Sweet, can't wait to see what they cost now!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been reading and looking at the Cab and Chassis for about a month now, plan on buying one before next winter, just can't decide what combination I want. I think I have it nailed to the auto 6.7 reg cab slt (delete carpet) duals, dump body. I believe the truck will price around $40k. But now I'm wondering about the 4500, what does it offer over the 3500? everything seems the same but it looks like maybe helper springs in the rear.

What would you guys choose for plowing commercial/salting, and landscaping. BTW I would love the quad cab but it limits the plow choice for upfront.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I have to believe that the 4500 would allow a bigger plow just on the fact that the GVW is so much more that it would allow you to put whatever kind of rediculous ballast it would need in the dump to compensate for a new 10' HD Boss plow =o)


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are some nice looking trucks. That flatbed is just sweet.


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's a DCX promo video on the new 4500/5500. Mentions PTO use to run a plow off the engine.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

lucky13rme;371932 said:


> Here's a DCX promo video on the new 4500/5500. Mentions PTO use to run a plow off the engine.


Cool link.

Was it not against youtube policy not to allow commercial advertisements on youtube? Well it used to be. I just checked the guidelines and low and behold it is not there. Wonder what happened?

Oh ya Google bought them out. 

Now you can pay to advertise.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i have a hard on


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i think its good dodge is getting into the medium duty truck market.. didn't dodge make medium duty trucks many years ago????


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Jay, at one point dodge made trucks from 1/2 tons all the way to tractor trailer trucks.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

well it's about time they got back into that medium duty market. i'm sure we'll start to see dodge around on the construction sites more often now.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great lookin' trucks! I'm glad Dodge is getting more into the heavier trucks. Although I'm a FORD guy, those '07 Rams with the 6.7 Cummins and the Aisin look really darn good. Local dealer is gonna call when they get a 6.7 pick-up in, I want a test drive!!!

-Mike


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ThisIsMe;367697 said:


> One of each please.
> 
> Someone needs to talk to marketing at Dodge. One of the pictures has the new flat-bed 4500 truck sitting in front of a junk yard. Smack dab in the center is a junked Dodge caravan.
> 
> ...


----------

